# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Điện Thoại >  đây là điện thoại gì?

## fantasysl06

các bác giúp em với. cho em hỏi điện thoại bên dưới có tên đầy đủ là gì vậy ?


hình như điện thoại đó hiệu sharp thì phải, nhưng em hông biết series nào????

mong được giúp đỡ.

----------


## honglinh

bạn để 1 hình ảnh như vậy thì sao mà biết được hjx nhưng theo kinh nghiệm lâu nay thì có lẽ nó là điện thoại nhật bản [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## vannguchau

china mobile .............................................

----------


## aduy1992

sao ko thấy dc gì hết vậy @@ ....chả cập nhật dc hình ảnh gì cả >"<

----------


## 0964059802

*trả lời: đây là điện thoại gì?*

mình cũng nghĩ là điện thoại nhật bản nhưng mà không biết máy gì. nhìn như thế này thì khó nhận biết lắm

----------

